# ruger lc 9



## jac (Apr 14, 2004)

anyone have one? have a friend that want to sell me one
I have ruger sr 9c don't know if I want two pistol of same cal
like to get some feedback about the lc 9. I like the sr9c I have
my fav'' is my ruger sr45.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an LC 9 an love it. It's a solid gun my opinion it shoots well. This summer it's been my go to carry gun 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Have one. Love it and hate it. Love the gun. Hate the trigger pull. 

Have you dry fired it? If you haven't, I would suggest you do. (and I do mean dry fire----it takes so long to fire you might end up looking at the gun thinking something is wrong LOL)

Doesn't have a Galloway trigger mod by the way does it? That makes it a whole different gun. (better)

If it's a stock trigger, I'd keep the SR9C..probably my favorite handgun I've owned so far. A little bigger but just an overall nice gun.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Have one. Love it and hate it. Love the gun. Hate the trigger pull.
> 
> .


My thoughts too. I love the gun, but the trigger leaves a bit to be desired. Not so much I wouldn't recommend the gun, but it's not as much fun to shoot as some others. I've gotten used to it, but I'd like to learn more about any possible mods to help it out.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> ..... but I'd like to learn more about any possible mods to help it out.....


Fix for LC9 trigger: 

http://gallowayprecision.com/ruger-performance/lc9-performance-parts/

scroll down for hammer and trigger bar mod


Thread about Galloway and NEW TRIGGER BAR ONLY MOD:

http://rugerforum.net/ruger-pistols/32901-lc9-trigger-pull-multiple-threads-72.html

Thread is very long and over 2 1/2 years old....very interesting reading. I linked you to the last page


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, I need to look into that.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had a conversation with robkarrob ...(sort of Eric Galloways "unoffficial spokesman")... thru PM this week. He is still saying the new trigger bars should be coming to market anytime now......

Bad news is they've been saying that for several months????

The new Galloway trigger bar will be a replacement and no modification of hammer will be needed. It will also allow you to keep your stock parts in case you ever have to return the gun to Ruger for repair.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I have one, love it, use a kholster. Nice gun. The trigger takes a while to get comfortable with as its rather long. Keep a good grip on it as it is lightweight and tends to jump a bit. I may consider buying another hammer and trigger bar and getting the Galloway mods done to reduce the trigger pull.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

RushCreekAngler said:


> ...... I may consider buying another hammer and trigger bar.........
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck finding either. If you find 2 of either get me one !!!!! 

Ruger is no longer selling them...and hasn't for several months...either directly or to gun part suppliers. Nobody has them, except the rare outrageous priced ones you "might" find on eBay

One trigger bar alone just went for $41...and that's the cheapest one has sold on eBay I believe.


----------



## Bass_2_Mouth (Aug 9, 2013)

The trigger is seen as a safety feature in my eyes. If you're pulling it in a stressed situation I have a feeling you're gonna squeeze the **** out of it and not worry about a long pull


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Bass_2_Mouth said:


> The trigger is seen as a safety feature in my eyes. If you're pulling it in a stressed situation I have a feeling you're gonna squeeze the **** out of it and not worry about a long pull


Very good point. I think that's the reason I still have mine.

That gun of all guns I've ever handled, is probably the least likely to have an AD.

However I hope the shots scare off any trouble, because you're probably not going to hit what your aiming at.......unless it's a side of a barn at 3 yards.


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a LC9. Pros - small and easy to conceal, separate safety (trigger safeties and concealed carried can be a dangerous combo), hard trigger pull means you won't "accidently" discharge, lockout feature, sites okay. Con - small and hard to aim, trigger pull makes aiming tough, lockout feature (did I engage it or not?). Good for concealed carry but less than optimal for the range.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Good luck finding either. If you find 2 of either get me one !!!!!
> 
> Ruger is no longer selling them...and hasn't for several months...either directly or to gun part suppliers. Nobody has them, except the rare outrageous priced ones you "might" find on eBay
> 
> One trigger bar alone just went for $41...and that's the cheapest one has sold on eBay I believe.


Just checked midway - the used to have them listed on back order, but now have been removed from their site. Sounds like ruger/their lawyers didn't like the idea of modded guns

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Galloway is now selling a 35% trigger bar $30 , starting Oct. 15. Drop in, no part mods. Reduces trigger travel by 35%

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do not own an LC9 but I did own an LC380...same gun just a shorter bullet. It is a very reliable gun (shot over 400 rounds through it and never had a jamb or stove top) and is very easy to take down and clean. It shoots very well and accurate but as others have said the trigger pull is long like on a revolver but as others have also said, its part of the safety feature where your finger is the safety. If you own a striker fire or SAO, it will take some time to get used to it but with a little practice you can master it.


----------

